# Craftsman 3.7 / poulan 3700 value and specs?



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all. This is my first post, but I have already gleaned a great deal from this site. I am in the market for a wood cutting saw. Looking for something in the 50-60cc range. I almost bought a refurbished husky 455, but decided to go used. I'm a mechanic and do a lot of small engine work so an older saw doesn't scare me. I found a very nice 3.7 craftsman for 125 with a new bar and chain. Wondering if 
that's a decent deal. Also can't seem to find HP and weight on this saw. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks. 

-Kris


----------



## brokenbudget (Oct 23, 2011)

good saw welcome to the site.
look here for info:
Model Profile: 3700


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 23, 2011)

*Bought it*

Well, It's on the way. If anyone can lead me in a good direction for cool upgrades or a good deal on parts, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 23, 2011)

You need to toggle over to the Chainsaw Forum. At the top of the page there is a "Sticky" that contains a Poulan thread. Post any questions you may have there and they will be glad to help.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 23, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> You need to toggle over to the Chainsaw Forum. At the top of the page there is a "Sticky" that contains a Poulan thread. Post any questions you may have there and they will be glad to help.



Thank you very much!


----------



## redunshee (Oct 24, 2011)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Thank you very much!


 
Yup. Go there. A lot of the guys will help. We love our old Poulans and this first thing to do is to open up the muffler a bit. It'll wake up the venerable 3700.
Bob


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 24, 2011)

$125 sends way too high to me for a 3700. I'd much rather have a 4000 with a plated bore. I paid $100 for a mint 4000.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 24, 2011)

The collector saws link is great. Ty guys. Well of course after hitting the buy button, I found info that contradicted all the other research I did. The saw I bought is actually a grey 3800. The guy listed it as a craftsman 3.7 "same as a 3700". So I guess I get a chrome piston not cylinder. :msp_unsure: Are there many other changes to the 3700 vs 3800? I'd like to compile them for the next guy to have a clear answer. Here's the info I have so far:

358.356091 Craftsman 3.7 = Poulan 3800 
All info available is here:Model Profile: 3800

I keep reading that there are only minor (except for the chrome swap - piston/cylinder) but the weight is way dif. on the classic saw site.


----------



## redunshee (Oct 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> $125 sends way too high to me for a 3700. I'd much rather have a 4000 with a plated bore. I paid $100 for a mint 4000.


 
I agree to a certain extent, Brad. Craftsman saws seem to bring less than there indentical Poulan brethren. Lately though I've seen 3700 go in that price range. esp. on Ebay. Your 4000 purchase was outstanding but I think was an exception to the general selling prices . You got one hell of a deal. 
Bob
Ps I totally agree that I'd take a 4000 over a 3700 but a 3700 beats a 3400 to heck.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> $125 sends way too high to me for a 3700. I'd much rather have a 4000 with a plated bore. I paid $100 for a mint 4000.


 
yeah... maybe I got hosed. I paid $90 plus $30 shipping. But at the same time, the saw looks mint and if I get a few years out of it, it will be fine with me. I heat with wood and cut for my aging g-parents too. I need a bigger saw and a new pro series wasn't in my budget. I have a 488 and 360 shinny now, so this will just get added to the stable. I couldn't find anything else in this cc range that wasn't BEAT for anything close to this one. Maybe I'll throw a 4000 piston/cylinder on it when it dies. I think I can do that, right?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 24, 2011)

The collector saws link is great. Ty guys. Well of course after hitting the buy button, I found info that contradicted all the other research I did. The saw I bought is actually a grey 3800. The guy listed it as a craftsman 3.7 "same as a 3700". So I guess I get a chrome piston not cylinder. :msp_unsure: Are there many other changes to the 3700 vs 3800? I'd like to compile them for the next guy to have a clear answer. Here's the info I have so far:

358.356091 Craftsman 3.7 = Poulan 3800 

I keep reading that there are only minor (except for the chrome swap - piston/cylinder) but the weight is way dif. on the classic saw site.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm not familiar with a 3800.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not familiar with a 3800.



Apparently you're not too familiar with a 3700 either by recommending a 4000 over it just because of the chrome bore.

A 3700 is also a chrome bore with a thin ring piston and when muffler modded they will run right along side a 4000

I also think that a clean 3800 with a new bar and chain is a fair price is 125 dollars . What else are you gonna buy that's better for that price ?

I just sold a nice Craftsman/3800 and it brought $160 plus shipping so at least someone else disagrees with you .


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 24, 2011)

blsnelling- Thank you for your help. Opinions are welcome!

Modifiedmark- I'm glad to hear the $ I got was fair. I was thinking along the same lines... What else could I get with a mag case and bigger cc's for that price? Nothing I could find. I'm a novice at this older saw stuff. I can fix anything, but if it doesn't have a VW or land cruiser emblem, I need to do my homework

I'm gonna head over to the poulan sticky and ask about mods. Thanks again guys.


----------



## OhioGregg (Oct 24, 2011)

I gotta agree with Mark on this one. The 3700 Poulan, and usually the red 3.7 Craftsmans are the same. The 3800 is the same cc (61) but with the plated piston, like most of the gray Craftsmans. Far as power goes. Not a whole lot of difference in the 3700 & 4000. I would much prefer a 4000 also, like Brad said. But cutting firewood, your not gonna notice much difference. I use both myself. 61cc to 64cc.

Price wise, I don't think that was to bad. I have got several 4000's at that price, but then have to put some work into them. Have seen some go in the $200-300 range. I wouldn't worry about the plated piston/bare bore thing either. The 3400 has the same setup. And, there are tons of them out there still working great, and have been for years.:msp_biggrin:


Gregg,


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 24, 2011)

Where the 3800 would not be my first choice it would certainly be in the top 5 for that money. Keep the air filter clean and watch for signs of it sucking fine debris through the carb, this is probably one of the biggest flaws with this series. The biggest differences between the 3700 and 3800 is the 3800 has the bare cylinder and the piston rings are thicker. As far as upgrades the best one will be the muffler mod, you will not regret it, but you could always find a Poulan 4000 "HD" air filter assembly.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 24, 2011)

I know I'm just missing something here, but can someone direct me to a good muffler mod tutorial on this? At least some pictures? I can't even find a good post for a 3700. Help please.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Oct 24, 2011)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I know I'm just missing something here, but can someone direct me to a good muffler mod tutorial on this? At least some pictures? I can't even find a good post for a 3700. Help please.


 
Here is one that Mark has done.

http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/98495-63.htm#post1763420


----------



## 67 Mustang (Oct 24, 2011)

Wagnerwerks said:


> The collector saws link is great. Ty guys. Well of course after hitting the buy button, I found info that contradicted all the other research I did. The saw I bought is actually a grey 3800. The guy listed it as a craftsman 3.7 "same as a 3700". So I guess I get a chrome piston not cylinder. :msp_unsure: Are there many other changes to the 3700 vs 3800? I'd like to compile them for the next guy to have a clear answer. Here's the info I have so far:
> 
> 358.356091 Craftsman 3.7 = Poulan 3800
> All info available is here:Model Profile: 3800
> ...



You'll note that his weight included the bar and chain on the 3800 and there's no mention of that on the 3700 description. Probably didn't include it. There's not that much difference in weight. As long as the saw is in reasonable shape you'll be happy. Still have the Craftsman 358.356091 I bought new in 1987. I don't think you overpaid for the saw based on the prices that saws have been selling for on eBay lately.


----------



## OhioGregg (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes, The added outlet is important I have just drilled a couple holes in the front of the muffler. Due to lack of welding skills like Mark posses.:msp_wink: You could maybe find a 4000 muffler. They have an added outlet on the side. I think all of us, remove the very restrictive spark screen in them also. Then drill out the holes in the center baffle larger.







Here is a 4000 muffler.





Here is another pic of one done by Mark.






Gregg,


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes! Thank you very much. I saw the outlets... I love to fabricate/weld so the outlet is already brewing in my brain, but the inner parts I was a bit fuzzy about. Thanks again!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm liking the cut in side deflectors even more now days. Quick, easy, effective and attractive. Here is one on a Craftsman just like the OP picked up.


----------



## joe25DA (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree with mark Bob and the rest. My 3.7 runs right along with my 2 4000s. Mine has a 20" bar, 4000 intake and custom MM muffler. Its also the chrome bore thin ring saw. I just recently had it in some big maple cutting wood deeper than the bar and it just dug straight down. Now for comparison, my bIL brought along his 2 season old husky 460 with an 18" bar. Both saws 61ccs, the husky turns faster, but in big wood, my 3.7 had faster cuts, giving up 2" bar length. Not saying the 460 is a bad saw, I like Huskys and have a few myself. My 3.7 also started on 1 or 2 pulls while his took at least 10 and needed full choke, something not right there. Those saws are bringing North of $130 no problem lately. You got a good deal on a great saw.


----------



## ridecaptain (Oct 24, 2011)

Best saw series ever built IMHO and easiest to work on,paid 250.00 for a 3400 in mid 80's and cut 30-40 cords a year for 12yrs. with it,parked it in 97 due to parts availabilty,resurected it this spring found parts via internet,recently parked it again due to bad crank seals,probably use it for parts as CAD sat in,recently paid 140.00 for a low hours near new 3400,and paid 60.00 for a good running low hours Crapsman 3.7 put a 24" bar on it and it rips,BEWARE OF CAD,it may already be too late as you metioned your mechanical skills,chainsaws are a cheap hobby when compared to Trucks or Motorcycles though.I now own 3-3400's 1 a bowsaw ,1-3.7 ,1 husky 460 rancher ,1 stihl031 bowsaw and 2 3314 woodsharks 1 I got free (crank snapped off at clutch) put a crank from a low compression saw in 2weeks ago (my first clamshell) I may never catch up with Guido but seems i have CAD just as bad


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 25, 2011)

ridecaptain said:


> Best saw series ever built IMHO and easiest to work on,paid 250.00 for a 3400 in mid 80's and cut 30-40 cords a year for 12yrs. with it,parked it in 97 due to parts availabilty,resurected it this spring found parts via internet,recently parked it again due to bad crank seals,probably use it for parts as CAD sat in,recently paid 140.00 for a low hours near new 3400,and paid 60.00 for a good running low hours Crapsman 3.7 put a 24" bar on it and it rips,BEWARE OF CAD,it may already be too late as you metioned your mechanical skills,chainsaws are a cheap hobby when compared to Trucks or Motorcycles though.I now own 3-3400's 1 a bowsaw ,1-3.7 ,1 husky 460 rancher ,1 stihl031 bowsaw and 2 3314 woodsharks 1 I got free (crank snapped off at clutch) put a crank from a low compression saw in 2weeks ago (my first clamshell) I may never catch up with Guido but seems i have CAD just as bad


 
Sounds like you have a nice collection starting but I am here to throw a wrench in your works..... Why park that 3400 when a complete gasket/seal kit can be had for around 10 bucks? Might as well put the ole girl back to work.


----------



## ridecaptain (Oct 26, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> Sounds like you have a nice collection starting but I am here to throw a wrench in your works..... Why park that 3400 when a complete gasket/seal kit can be had for around 10 bucks? Might as well put the ole girl back to work.


 
Your probably right,just a matter of time,she was my first 3400 and my first bowsaw,but fixin to be 7 days a week until April so she'll rest this winter,come spring first project is chainsaw shed,with an AC unit lol,the're taking up too much room in bikeshed and by spring hope to own a 100 cc saw with at least a 36" bar.


----------



## dave76 (Oct 26, 2011)

With those mufflers I've done em both ways, welded the MM style, and most just because of ease, I just cut a slit. It's really easy, I just put the muffler body on a piece of steel and use a very sharp chisel to cut the slit, then a few different pliers to open the hole. It works great.

As far as what you paid, I got my Grey Craftsman 3.7 for $60 but it didn't run, needed fuel lines, filter, A/F, and a carb kit, plus I put an LGX chain in place of the safety chain. Then sold the saw for $125. The saw was very mint I will say. I also had a Poulan 3800 that I fixed up and put on a 24" Oregon B/C that I sold for $225:msp_biggrin:. As was said this series of saw is not really selling below $100 anymore for any model. I see a lot of non running 3400s on the bay going around $75-100. Also as was said, for some reason the Poulan branded saws sell much higher then their Craftsman counterparts.

I have a 3700, but am looking for a mint Red Craftsman 3.7/20, I just missed one the bay a few days ago.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 26, 2011)

I was watching that 3.7 too. I was watching a 3.3 craftsman that needed a carb kit and a few other items when i saw the one I bought. I figured by the time I got the smaller one going I'd have the same amount in it. Hopefully when it arives it's all the seller says it is:wink2: Here are some of the sellers pics...


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 26, 2011)

You got a good deal!!!

ANY split mag cased, 61cc saw that runs, cuts and oils as it should is worth $150.00 as a user!
A Husky 455 is well over $300.00 and the Craftsman will still be putting wood in the stove long after the Husky has been recycled into pop cans!


Mike


----------



## ridecaptain (Oct 26, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> You got a good deal!!!
> 
> ANY split mag cased, 61cc saw that runs, cuts and oils as it should is worth $150.00 as a user!
> A Husky 455 is well over $300.00 and the Craftsman will still be putting wood in the stove long after the Husky has been recycled into pop cans!
> ...


 
I couldn't agree more


----------

